# Hello fellow cat lovers



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

My name is Michelle and my cat is Tyna. She is a pretty black and white cat full of love. I am so glad that a goodfriend of mine turned me on to this web site. Now I can talk about my cat all I want and peole won't think I am crazy!  
I still cann't believe that a animal could love someone as much as my little girl loves me. I got my little one about 5yrs ago. I was moveing into a place by myself and a friend at work takes animals in and had some kittys to give homes to. So I was willing and able to give one a great and loveing home. She is a animal lover!! So I asked her which one she thought was a lover and player?? Well she pointed out a little, cute and sweet kitty in the corner and she was mine. 
The first thing Idid was take her to get some toys and you know she had to pick her own out. Well while she was playing and picking some toys out she looked at me and gave me a kiss. I knew from that point on she was a lover and she was mine!!! Thank you


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hooray, you made it. 
Everyone, Michelle is a friend of mine from middle school....we're all grown up now though...well sort of!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you !! I am glad to be a new user!!!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I feel the same way about talking 'bout our furbabies all we want here on the forum without the "other" people thinking we are crazy. But we are cat crazy! A very warm welcome to this wonderful forum.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Michelle - you will have a great time


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, it's great to have a place like this, where you're not considered a nut if you talk about your cats all the time. So to keep our other friends and family sane, we blow off some steam here. 

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Michelle! It sounds as if you found a wonderful kitty to adopt. Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Michelle and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Michelle, and I have to say I loved your lil story and the kitty kiss, sounds adorable :wink:


----------



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------

